# Any suggestions for transporting liquid?



## aaronwalkeruk (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm needing to transport large amounts of hot liquid (soups, gravies, custards) 

At the moment i'm using the thermo jugs with the screw top lids but they're not exactly fit for purpose.. and they only hold 2L

I'm looking for something what can hold around 15 L of liquid, stay hot, can be sturdy in the back of a van with the rest of the food and wont spill!

maybe i'm looking for the impossible!

Any suggestions would be massively appreciated.

Aaron


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/35291/insulated-soup-carriers.html?show_all&vendor=Cambro


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I'll second Cambros as well.

However, seeing as you are in the U.K., I don't know if Cambro items are available there.  But I'm sure you have friends in the Army/armed forces, and I'm sure they use similar equipment to transport hot liquids in the backs of trucks (or tanks...)


----------

